# ISPConfig 3.0.4 und VServer



## Pixelmarxist (21. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Fragen zu der VServer-Server Einstellung in der 3.0.4 Version.

1)
Verstehe ich es richtig das die neue ISPConfig 3.0.4 als Master-Host für vServer dienen kann. 
Und wenn ja, ist es bezüglich der Sicherheit nicht besser ein Minimalsystem als Host laufen zu lassen und auf diesem dann die vServer zu installieren. 
Eine komplette ISPConfiginstallation nur zur vSerververwaltung erscheint mir ein wenig zu viel overhead, oder sehe ich etwas grundsätzlich falsch?

2)
Und gibt es schon erste grobe Erfahrungswerte bezüglich des Einsatzes bzw. der Verwaltung von vServer unter 3.0.4.

3) 
Das VServer-Server Modul sollte doch nach Aktivierung in den Systemeinstellungen im neuen 3.0.4 Panel sichtbar werden ?


Danke und Grüße


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2011)

1) ISPConfig 3 ist ein multiserver System, der Master kann also ein beliebiger Server oder sogar eine VM sein. Es muss also nicht der Host Server sein. Auf dem Host muss lediglich eine abgespechte mysql Instanz laufen sowie ein commandline php (ohne apache etc.).

2) Es sind bislang keine Bugs bekannt.

3) Erst nach einem erneuten Login.


----------



## Pixelmarxist (21. Nov. 2011)

...ok danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Sind Probleme bekannt oder gibt es etwas Besonderes zu berücksichtigen
wenn  ISPConfig als Master-Host nur zur Verwaltung der vServer läuft und nur per IP erreichbar ist.


----------



## logifech (23. Nov. 2011)

mhm also bei mir erscheint garkein vServer modul... muss ich vorhe rnoch was Installieren?


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von logifech:


> mhm also bei mir erscheint garkein vServer modul... muss ich vorhe rnoch was Installieren?


Nein. Wahrscheinlich hast Du das Modul nur noch nicht für den Administrator unter System > CP Benutzer aktiviert.


----------



## logifech (23. Nov. 2011)

stimmt jetzt gehts, Ich kann jetzt einfahc vServer erstellen und hinzufügen ohne irgendwi eOpenvz vor zu installieren oder ähnliches?


----------



## Pixelmarxist (23. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von logifech:


> mhm also bei mir erscheint garkein vServer modul... muss ich vorhe rnoch was Installieren?


Ich nutze nicht die vServermodule von ISPConfig.
Wenn du diese aber nutzen willst musst Du unter dem 
Menuepunkt "System"
auf "CP Benutzer" dort auf
"Benutzer bearbeiten" gehen
Dort siehst Du die Module, also auch das vServer Modul, welches Du aktivieren musst.


----------



## logifech (23. Nov. 2011)

Ok cool jetzt gehts, danke


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2011)

> stimmt jetzt gehts, Ich kann jetzt einfahc vServer erstellen und hinzufügen ohne irgendwi eOpenvz vor zu installieren oder ähnliches?


Natürlich musst Du die Software installieren, die Du konfigurieren möchtest. Du kannst ja auch nicht einfach Webseiten anlegen ohne apache vorher zu installieren 

Wenn Du OpenVZ virtuelle Maschinen verwalten möchtest, dann muss OpenVZ vorher installiert werden. Das solltest Du aber nicht auf einem bestehenden Webserver machen, denn um einen OpenVZ Kernel installieren zu können musst Du vorher quota deaktivieren und deinstallieren.


----------



## logifech (23. Nov. 2011)

ok naja war eh mehr zum testen deswegen brauch ich das auch net^^


----------



## daben (1. Dez. 2011)

Hi,

hätte da auch ein Frage zu dem Thema.
Ich hatte bisher bereits OpenVZ im einsatz.
Also konkret laufen auf dem Host momentan 3 VPS mit ISPConfig 3 Installationen. Einer der VPS ist das ISPConfig-Master-System.

Ist es möglich, auf dem Hostsystem ISPConfig zu installieren und die bestehenden VPS direkt einzubinden?
Welche Dienste/Software müssten auf dem Hostsystem dann minimal installiert sein? MySQL + PHP + OpenVZ Kernel

Danke!


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2011)

> Ist es möglich, auf dem Hostsystem ISPConfig zu installieren und die bestehenden VPS direkt einzubinden?


das sollte möglich sein, ich habe es aber noch nicht getestet. das einzige Problem wird sein, dass es bislang keine Importfunktion für bestehende VM's gibt. da ISPConfig aber neben der VM und der Konfigurationsdatei in /etc/vz/conf/ nichts weiter schreibt, sollte man die bestehenden VM's dem ISPConfig System durch anlegen der Datensätze mit phpmyadmin in der openvz_vm Tabelle unterschieben können. Wichtig ist dabei an sich nur, dass IP und veid mit der bestehenden VM übereinstimmen und dass in das Feld "config" der Inhalt der openvz Konfigurationsdatei der VM reinkopiert wird. Wenn Du Fragen zu einzelnen Feldern hast, dann sag bescheid.



> Welche Dienste/Software müssten auf dem Hostsystem dann minimal installiert sein? MySQL + PHP + OpenVZ Kernel


Ja. ISPConfig erwartet einen Symlink /vz der auf das OpenVZ Verzeichnis verweist:

ln -s /var/lib/vz /vz

Das setup mit dem die Funktionen getestet werden ist dies hier:

Installing And Using OpenVZ On Debian Lenny (AMD64) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

plus php und mysql.


----------



## daben (3. Dez. 2011)

danke, aber ganz so einfach scheint es nicht zu sein.

Ich vermute, dass da irgendwo ein Bug drin ist...
Es scheint, als wäre die eingegebene ID egal. Es wird immer die Config von CT 101 geschrieben. 

Log wenn ich einen Container mit ID 111 erzeuge:

```
2011-12-03T01:42:01+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Creating container private area (debian-6.0-x86)
2011-12-03T01:42:01+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /usr/sbin/vzquota stat 101 -f
2011-12-03T01:42:01+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /usr/sbin/vzquota drop 101
2011-12-03T01:42:01+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /usr/sbin/vzquota init 101 -b 60485760 -B 60485760 -i 5242880 -I 5242880 -p /varvz/lib/vz/private/101.tmp -e 0 -n 0 -s 1 -u 10000
2011-12-03T01:42:01+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /usr/sbin/vzquota on 101 -r 0 -b 60485760 -B 60485760 -i 5242880 -I 5242880 -e 0 -n 0 -s 1 -u 10000
2011-12-03T01:42:01+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /usr/lib/vzctl/scripts/vps-create
2011-12-03T01:42:07+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /usr/sbin/vzquota off 101
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: vzquota setlimit 101 -p /varvz/lib/vz/private/101 -b 60485760 -B 60485760 -i 5242880 -I 5242880 -e 0 -n 0 -u 10000
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Mounting root: /varvz/lib/vz/root/101 /varvz/lib/vz/private/101
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Performing postcreate actions
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /etc/vz/dists/scripts/postcreate.sh
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /usr/sbin/vzquota stat 101 -f
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Container private area was created
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Warning: configuration file for distribution  debian-6.0-x86 not found, using defaults from /etc/vz/dists/default
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Starting container ...
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /usr/sbin/vzquota show 101
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /usr/sbin/vzquota on 101 -r 0 -b 10485860 -B 10485860 -i 5242980 -I 5242980 -e 0 -n 0 -s 1 -u 10000
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Mounting root: /vz/root/101 /vz/private/101
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Container is mounted
2011-12-03T03:42:15+0300 vzctl : CT 101 : Set iptables mask 0x007fdfff
2011-12-03T03:42:15+0300 vzctl : CT 101 : Set features mask 0000000000000001/0000000000000001
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzeventd : CT 101 : CTID = 101, event = ve-start (len=8)
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzeventd : CT 101 : Got start event (ignored)
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Adding IP address(es): 188.40.86.244
2011-12-03T01:42:15+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /usr/lib/vzctl/scripts/vps-net_add
2011-12-03T01:42:19+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running container script: /etc/vz/dists/scripts/redhat-add_ip.sh
2011-12-03T01:42:19+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Setting CPU limit: 400
2011-12-03T01:42:19+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Setting CPU units: 1000
2011-12-03T01:42:19+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Setting CPUs: 4
2011-12-03T01:42:19+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Configuring meminfo: 131072
2011-12-03T01:42:19+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Set hostname: test
2011-12-03T01:42:19+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running container script: /etc/vz/dists/scripts/redhat-set_hostname.sh
2011-12-03T01:42:20+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running container script: /etc/vz/dists/scripts/set_dns.sh
2011-12-03T01:42:20+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : File resolv.conf was modified
2011-12-03T01:42:21+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Setting quota ugidlimit: 10000
2011-12-03T01:42:21+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running container script: /etc/vz/dists/scripts/set_ugid_quota.sh
2011-12-03T01:42:21+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /usr/sbin/vzquota stat 101 -f
2011-12-03T01:42:21+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: /usr/sbin/vzquota stat 101 -f -t
2011-12-03T01:42:21+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running: vzquota setlimit 101 -b 10485760 -B 10485760 -i 5242880 -I 5242880 -e 0 -n 0 -u 10000
2011-12-03T01:42:21+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Container start in progress...
2011-12-03T01:42:21+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Warning: configuration file for distribution  debian-6.0-x86 not found, using defaults from /etc/vz/dists/default
2011-12-03T01:42:21+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Running container script: /etc/vz/dists/scripts/set_userpass.sh
2011-12-03T01:42:22+0100 vzctl : CT 111 : Restarting container
2011-12-03T01:42:22+0100 vzctl : CT 111 : Warning: configuration file for distribution  debian-6.0-x86 not found, using defaults from /etc/vz/dists/default
2011-12-03T01:42:22+0100 vzctl : CT 111 : Starting container ...
2011-12-03T01:42:22+0100 vzctl : CT 111 : Container private area /vz/private/111 does not exist
```


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2011)

Ein Bug ist da glaube ich nicht drin, zumindest läuft es auf den Servern die ich für einige Firmen implementiert habe einwandfrei in Produktivsystemen mit dem 3.0.4.1 release.

Die CT ID wird ja automatisch berechnet, D.h. Du kannst sie also nicht beim Erstellen manuell setzen, deshalb musstest Du ja für Deine bestehenden VM's die Einträge auch manuell anlegen in der DB und nür zusätzliche VM's über ISPConfig anlegen. ISPConfig nimmt automatisch die letzte CT-ID in der Datenbank + 1 für eine neue VM.


----------



## daben (5. Dez. 2011)

also unter den erweiterten Optionen gibt es ein Feld VEID. Laut Anleitung ist die einzige Vorgabe, dass die ID > 100 und natürlich eindeutig ist.
Die ID wird (siehe Log ganz unten) auch verwendet um zu versuchen den VPS zu starten. Nur erzeugt wird der VPS unter der ID 101.

Aber ich werde mal versuchen, ob das funktioniert wenn ich das Feld VEID nicht ausfülle.


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2011)

Soweit ich sehen kann funktioniert alles korrekt und so wie es sein soll.

Die System nimmt die erste freie VEID der in der ISPConfig Datenbank vorhandenen virtuellen Maschinen, das ist die 101, denn eine niedrigere VEID gibt es bei Dir im System nicht da Du augenscheinlich nicht die bestehenden VE's in der ISPConfig DB manuell angelegt hast wie ich es vorgeschlagen habe. Bis Du die Reiterkarte gewechselt hast ist die VE ja schon erstellt, d.H. Du weist mit der manuellen angabe einer neuen VEID das sytem an, dass Du auf er Shell etwas an der bereits durch ISPConfig neu angelegten VM mit der ID 101 geändert hast und das system jatzt die ID 111 dafür verwenden soll. da Du aber in Wirklichkeit nicht die VE auf der Shell umbenannt hast, findet das system die VE nicht mehr.


----------



## daben (5. Dez. 2011)

> Bis Du die Reiterkarte gewechselt hast ist die VE ja schon erstellt,


achso, dann ist mir das jetzt klar.

Das mit dem manuellen Anlegen in der Datenbank mach ich noch, wollte mir aber erstmal ansehen, was da alles in der Datenbank und auf dem System passiert, bevor es ernst wird...

Danke!


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2011)

Du kannst ja einfach einen neuen Eintrag mit phpmyadmin anlegen, die Inhalte sind weitestgehend egal, Hauptsache Du nimmst für das server_id Feld die ID des Hostsystems (aus der Tabelle "server") und dann trägts Du in das veid Feld 110 ein. Danach kannst Du in ispconfig eine neue VM anlegen und die wird automatisch die ID 111 erhalten. Den manuellen Eintrag für die ID 110 kannst Du danach einfach wieder in phpmyadmin löschen.


----------



## daben (11. Dez. 2011)

Das ganze scheint so weit zu funktionieren!
Was allerdings noch ganz sinnvoll wäre, wäre ein weiteres Eingabefeld, um den VPS noch weitere Konfigurations-Optionen (z.B. Hinzufügen von tun/tap devices) zu geben. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob so etwas nicht bereits eh in Planung ist...

Danke!


----------



## daben (15. Jan. 2012)

gibt es eine Möglichkeit weitere V-Server Konfigurationsparameter an ISPconfig vorbeizuschleusen. Ich benötige OpenVPN in meinen VPS.
Vor dem letzten ISPconfig Update ging das indem ich nach jeder Änderung durch ISPconfig von Hand die entsprechende vz.conf mit dem Parameter

DEVNODES="net/tun:rw "

erweitert habe.
Seit dem letzten update scheint die Konfiguration regelmäßig (oder die Veränderung wird durch ISPconfig erkannt) durch ISPconfig neu geschrieben zu werden.


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2012)

Wenn Du es für alle VM's brauchst, dann kannst Du es auch im Template der vz conf hinzufügen. Das liegt unter /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/vm/templates/

Ein Feld für die Eingabe von zusätzlichen Parametern ist geplant.


----------

